# الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة وادارة الجودة الشاملة



## خالد صديق (19 مايو 2007)

الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة وادارة الجودة الشاملة
تقرير مختصر أرجو المشاركة والمناقشة حول هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## ali_sgc (19 مايو 2007)

thank you alot


----------



## خالد صديق (19 مايو 2007)

اللغة العربية يسر لا عسر


----------



## صناعة المعمار (19 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تسلم يا أخ خالد على الملف القيم :30:


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (24 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكور أخي الكريم

أنا مهندس ميكانيك ولكن المشكلة الآن أنا اعمل مهندس انتاج وأحتاج معلومات كثيرة عن هذا الموضوع وكيفية إدارة ورش العمل الكبيرة 

أرجوا إفادتي بكل ما هو ممكن 

أخوكم عبدالله 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سامح زيدان (25 مايو 2007)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## حسبي ربي (29 مايو 2007)

شكرا جدا جدا على هذا الموضوع القيم والممتاز وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد صديق (29 مايو 2007)

*ملفات جديدة*

ملفات جديدة
الأصدقاء الأعزاء ملفات جديدة في نفس الموضوع ولكن هناك سؤال مهم 
هل نحن نستطيع تطبيق هذه الأنظمة في مصانعنا ؟ وماهي المعوقات الحقيقيه؟


----------



## samehnour (29 مايو 2007)

تطبيق الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة ليس بالأمر المستحيل وقد نجح في شركات كثيرة في دول مختلفة مثل اليابان والولايات المتحدة ودول اوروبية عديدة والهند وماليزيا وجنوب أفريقيا وغيرها.ولكن تطبيق هذا النظام صادف العدد من حالات الفشل في بعض هذه الدول أيضاً. من ضمن العقبات التي قد تؤدي إلى فشل تطبيق الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة

أ- ضعف دعم الإدارة العليا للمؤسسة لتطبيق الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة

ب- عدم القدرة على خلق جو من التعاون بين الصيانة والتشغيل مما لا يساعد على تطبيق الصيانة الذاتية عن طريق المشغلين 

ت-عدم وجود أنظمة أجور وحوافز تشجع المشغلين على القيام بالصيانة الذاتية

ث - عدم تدريب العاملين التدريب المناسب لكي يتمكنوا من تطبيق هذا النظام. وهذا التدريب يشمل تدريب المشغلين على أعمال الصيانة وتدريب فنيي الصيانة لرفع كفاءتهم وتدريب العاملين عموما لتوعيتهم بفوائد الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة ومكوناتها وكيفية تطبيقها

ج - توقع نتائج سريعة جدا. عادة ما يحتاج هذا النظام لبعض الاستثمارات في البداية للقيام باعمال النظافة وإعادة المعدات إلى حالتها الجيدة، ثم تاتي نتيجة هذه الاستثمارات تدريجيا بعد ذلك في صورة تقليل الفاقد وزيادة الإنتاجية وتحسين الجودة

ح- عدم وجود مقاييس جيدة لقياس تأثير تطبيق الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة

خ- التطبيق الجزئي أو الشكلي

من مقالتي في مدونتي الإدارة والهندسة الصناعية


----------



## فتوح (30 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أشكر المهندس خالد صديق لطرحه هذا الموضوع وكذلك المهندس سامح نور على إثرائه للموضوع وأعتقد أن التطبيق الكامل لليانة الإنتاجية الشاملة أو إدارة الجودة الشاملة غير متاح، ومن الممكن التطبيق الجزئي لبعض الأدوات ويكون في بعض العمليات ولوقت قصير.


----------



## د.مرتضى (3 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedhassan20 (8 يونيو 2007)

الف شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## أرض الأحلام (13 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووور..


----------



## FARAJHASSEN (14 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة فى الموضوع التالى تطبقات TQM فى حماية البيئة من الغازات المنبعثة من المركبات.

اهمية Tqm فى حماية البيئة.


----------



## m_a_abbas (9 يوليو 2007)

مشكور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احلى مهندسه (10 يوليو 2007)

موضوع مفيد وممتع كتير تسلم اخي


----------



## علي ال مسافر (14 يوليو 2007)

الف الف شكر


----------



## hammhamm44 (19 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا كثيرا


----------



## أبو شيرين (7 سبتمبر 2007)

أخ خالد ، موضوع Tpm هو موضوع جديد علي وقد وجدت فيه فائدة هائلة جدا ، أنا ممنون لك


----------



## خالد1390 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (3 ديسمبر 2007)

متشكر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## h2foo3 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mech-egypt (15 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم انا لسه مهندس جديد فى مجال tqm و بالفعل انت افدتنى جدا
شكرا


----------



## Mohannad_3 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يمكن أن نقيس أداء الصيانة مع ربطها بالعملية الإنتاجية أو بدونها. في المرفقات من الأخوة الأعضاء الربط جاء مع الإنتاجية. أنا شخصيا استخدمت قياس اداء الصيانة عدديا بحيث قمت بما يلي:
1. حساب Maintenance Action Effeciency عن طريق Model قمت بتطويره أثناء فترة تحضيري لرسالة الماجستير.
2. وضع توقعات أكمال المهمات عدديا وأقصد هنا ال Expectations
3. حاصل قسمة الأداء على التوقعات يعطي جودة الصيانة.

في حال استخدام الطريقتين" أي ما تحدث عنه الزملاء وما استخدمته" يمكن بناء قرار سليم على المخرجات من العمليتين.
وفقكم الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً لك على الملف الهام


----------



## ولد الاحساء1 (21 يناير 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية واسفتدت كثير من الموضوع


----------



## عبدالله الصامت (15 فبراير 2010)

شكراً على الموضوع...ومن داوم الطرق أوشك أن يلج


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elmalwany (28 أغسطس 2010)

_جزاكم الله خيرا_


----------



## mmmm2008 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم اخى الكريم


----------



## a7med fat7y elraik (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جدا جدا على هذا الموضوع القيم والممتاز وجزاكم الله خيرا*

وأعانكم الله علي افادة الاخرين​


----------



## شريف الاشهب (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مصباح المجدوب (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الشرح المختصر والمفيد .
وأظن أن من بىن أسباب الفشل أيضا هى عدم زرع ثقافة الصيانة الانتاجية لدى العاملين؟

وشكرا


----------



## geosherif (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورين اخواني الاعزاء على ه>ه المعلومات القيمة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## issaaa (24 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## hosam2m (12 يناير 2012)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## ASHRAF100 (15 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## habibkhateeb (9 فبراير 2012)

الى الاخ عبد الله الزوى اليك هذا الرابط تنزل منه موضوع يفيدك فى الجودة الانتاجية الشاملة 
http://www.hrdiscussion.com/ext.php?ref=http://www.egyview.com/top7/download.php?id=76


----------



## أنس خشفة (19 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله بك أخ خالد و شكرا لك على مجهودك الرائع بالفعل


----------



## آغاميلاد (16 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## دعيج (18 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير ،،،


----------



## r.c.3 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا عالمجهود الرائع


----------



## كصارة (18 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لك وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (21 نوفمبر 2012)

الموضوع ممتاز, سلمت سمناك


----------



## alfanan20o4 (16 يناير 2013)

مشكووور


----------



## alfanan20o4 (16 يناير 2013)

احتاج لاخذ دورة في الجودة


----------



## ayde.sy (17 يناير 2013)

عاشت اناملك ......مشكوووور


----------



## ahmed abu yara (22 مايو 2013)

مشكور المهنددس /خالد على هذه الورقة المقيدة جداً وبالنسبة لي اتت في وقتها تماماً


----------



## سامر فيصل (27 مايو 2013)

الف شكر لكم ي مهندسين ...وربنا يجعل مثواكم الجنه


----------



## abdesselam19 (21 يونيو 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## abdesselam19 (21 يونيو 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------

